# Abandoned hospital in Germany



## okee81

One of the biggest old Military Hospital from Russian in Germany.


----------



## Mulewings~

Very interesting...very old and decrepit!

I wonder how it would look fixed up?


----------



## Formatted

2 and 3 are great pictures. If not a-little cliché. 

Think about all the people that have been in that bed. Why were they there? Did any die?
:thumbup:


----------



## IgsEMT

> Very interesting...very old and decrepit!
> 
> I wonder how it would look fixed up?


Heck with fixing it... 
I can see some funky modeling session that can be done there utilizing and enhancing the ambient light.


----------



## Vacheron

great textures and light!


----------



## okee81

Thanks for your comments


----------



## TokZik

Photo 3 has a very dramatic look to it ... my favorite.
But i like all , great pics !


----------



## Sachphotography

Reminds me of Max Payne.


----------



## TokZik

not to hijack ... but max payne 3 will be relaesed soon ... hells yeah


----------



## altitude604

very cool!


----------



## Mersad

Abandoned hospital... Silent Hill anyone? I like it.:thumbup: Great texture and mood on the photos.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Love them all! So jealous of the location, i'd love to shoot somewhere like that! Very well done


----------



## HoboSyke

RauschPhotography said:


> Love them all! So jealous of the location, i'd love to shoot somewhere like that! Very well done



Totally agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## biggbird

fantastic mate, absolutely love places like this! if i'm ever lucky enough to be in germany, i'll be sure to hit you up for a tour


----------



## okee81

biggbird said:


> fantastic mate, absolutely love places like this! if i'm ever lucky enough to be in germany, i'll be sure to hit you up for a tour



You must do, in the east part of Germany you have a lot beautiful locations.
I will also go in the summer back for search new locations.


----------



## henrycooke

Awesome man.


----------



## jaharris1001

really nice set here  !! love the light and textures, I love old places like that, you dod a very nice job of capturing the ambiance of the old place, you cant help but wonder about the history of places like that and what happened in those rooms, what the place was like in it prime,, very nice series :thumbup:


----------

